

Django People has returned - juanriaza
http://people.djangoproject.com

======
randomdrake
Can anyone provide some insight as to why Django is so popular in Europe? I'm
willing to accept that this site just isn't a good representation of the
interest in the world, but it seems heavily favored there.

~~~
akoumjian
DjangoCon Europe is happening right now.

~~~
randomdrake
Ahh... that makes sense. Thanks :)

------
rburhum
Somebody needs to tell them about Google Fusion Tables, Heatmaps and server-
side point clustering and rendering. Dropping a whole bunch of pins from a
random sample like that is horrible visualization. It assumes I am going to
zoom in to every single place to figure out if indeed there is a pin around
there.

~~~
brutasse
Yes, this is on the list of things to do.

------
jordanmessina
The site isn't letting me sign up. When I click "Sign Me Up" I just get back
to the sign up page with no form errors displayed.

~~~
brutasse
I don't see anything 500'ing on our side. If you could fire up a debugger and
see what's being sent to the server and the response you get back, that'd be
great.

The issues are here: <https://github.com/brutasse/djangopeople/issues>

~~~
ashray
Haha only on hacker news. Would love to do this to end users :D

------
ivix
The huge map on the front page fails to deliver on the promise "Discover users
of the Django Web framework near you" - I can't, because the map only shows a
fraction of the pins.

As someone has said before, load the data into google fusion tables and it's
quite easy to show hundreds and thousands of points.

------
whalesalad
This website has always been a tremendous pain in the ass to use. I just want
to update my location =(

~~~
brutasse
There is an open issue where updating location doesn't seem to be working for
some people. I'll look into it, if you have any usability suggestion please
get in touch: <https://github.com/brutasse/djangopeople/issues> — thanks!

------
jaddison
I'm on the site, but I can't log in or retrieve my password using my standard
username. It would be nice to have a reset password by email instead of just
username.

~~~
brutasse
Are you <https://people.djangoproject.com/jamesaddison/>?

Get in touch via email and I'll tell you which email address is associated to
your account. My contact info is on <https://bruno.renie.fr/>.

------
zalew
there are some obsolete profiles to fill in, like pownce or magnolia. it
certainly needs a freshening up. why you released it so soon before revamping
it a bit? <http://djangopeople.me/> filled the absence quite decently (except
obligatory twitter).

------
tweiss
guys, please fix your registration process. Way too much stuff that you ask
for in one view and errors don't get properly displayed. I gave up after 3
tries...

But I like the idea, it's hard to find other django hackers in Berlin.
Everybody's doing Rails or still PHP.

------
canadiancreed
the map points seems really off. For Canada for example there's folks that are
based in Edmonton, but are treading water in the middle of Hudson Bay. Also is
there a reason why the map is so zoomed out when you click on countries?

------
blahpro
It left?

~~~
bennylope
It was down for the past few months (at least).

~~~
kennethlove
I'd say at least a year. The outage what prompted my partner and I to build
djangopeople.me.

